# What happen with VESA support?



## val (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi to all!

Recently I've update my system to latest stable. As a result can't switch console to any VESA mode. Console just hang. Before update (too 8 Stable) all worked correctly.


```
FreeBSD sigma 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #91: Thu Mar  4 19:21:33 MSK 2010     root@sigma:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENESIS  i386
```

Output from vidcontrol:

```
mode#     flags   type    size       font      window      linear buffer
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  0 (0x000) 0x00000001 T 40x25           8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
  1 (0x001) 0x00000001 T 40x25           8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
  2 (0x002) 0x00000001 T 80x25           8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
  3 (0x003) 0x00000001 T 80x25           8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
  4 (0x004) 0x00000003 G 320x200x2 1     8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
  5 (0x005) 0x00000003 G 320x200x2 1     8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
  6 (0x006) 0x00000003 G 640x200x1 1     8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 13 (0x00d) 0x00000003 G 320x200x4 4     8x8   0xa0000 64k 64k 0x00000000 256k
 14 (0x00e) 0x00000003 G 640x200x4 4     8x8   0xa0000 64k 64k 0x00000000 256k
 16 (0x010) 0x00000003 G 640x350x2 2     8x14  0xa0000 64k 64k 0x00000000 128k
 18 (0x012) 0x00000003 G 640x350x4 4     8x14  0xa0000 64k 64k 0x00000000 256k
 19 (0x013) 0x00000001 T 40x25           8x14  0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 20 (0x014) 0x00000001 T 40x25           8x14  0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 21 (0x015) 0x00000001 T 80x25           8x14  0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 22 (0x016) 0x00000001 T 80x25           8x14  0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 23 (0x017) 0x00000001 T 40x25           8x16  0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 24 (0x018) 0x00000001 T 80x25           8x16  0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 26 (0x01a) 0x00000003 G 640x480x4 4     8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0x00000000 256k
 27 (0x01b) 0x00000003 G 640x480x4 4     8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0x00000000 256k
 28 (0x01c) 0x00000003 G 320x200x8 1     8x8   0xa0000 64k 64k 0x00000000 64k
 30 (0x01e) 0x00000001 T 80x50           8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 32 (0x020) 0x00000001 T 80x30           8x16  0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 34 (0x022) 0x00000001 T 80x60           8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 37 (0x025) 0x00000003 G 320x240x8 4     8x8   0xa0000 64k 64k 0x00000000 256k
 40 (0x028) 0x00000001 T 90x25           8x16  0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 42 (0x02a) 0x00000001 T 90x30           8x16  0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 44 (0x02c) 0x00000001 T 90x43           8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 45 (0x02d) 0x00000000 T 90x43           8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 46 (0x02e) 0x00000001 T 90x50           8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
 48 (0x030) 0x00000001 T 90x60           8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
112 (0x070) 0x00000000 T 80x43           8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
113 (0x071) 0x00000001 T 80x43           8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
256 (0x100) 0x0000000f G 640x400x8 1     8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 250k
257 (0x101) 0x0000000f G 640x480x8 1     8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 300k
258 (0x102) 0x0000000b G 800x600x4 4     8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0x00000000 234k
259 (0x103) 0x0000000f G 800x600x8 1     8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 468k
260 (0x104) 0x0000000b G 1024x768x4 4    8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0x00000000 384k
261 (0x105) 0x0000000f G 1024x768x8 1    8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 768k
263 (0x107) 0x0000000f G 1280x1024x8 1   8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 1280k
269 (0x10d) 0x0000000f G 320x200x15 1    8x8   0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 125k
270 (0x10e) 0x0000000f G 320x200x16 1    8x8   0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 125k
272 (0x110) 0x0000000f G 640x480x15 1    8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 600k
273 (0x111) 0x0000000f G 640x480x16 1    8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 600k
274 (0x112) 0x0000000f G 640x480x32 1    8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 1200k
275 (0x113) 0x0000000f G 800x600x15 1    8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 937k
276 (0x114) 0x0000000f G 800x600x16 1    8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 937k
277 (0x115) 0x0000000f G 800x600x32 1    8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 1875k
278 (0x116) 0x0000000f G 1024x768x15 1   8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 1536k
279 (0x117) 0x0000000f G 1024x768x16 1   8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 1536k
280 (0x118) 0x0000000f G 1024x768x32 1   8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 3072k
281 (0x119) 0x0000000f G 1280x1024x15 1  8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 2560k
282 (0x11a) 0x0000000f G 1280x1024x16 1  8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 2560k
283 (0x11b) 0x0000000f G 1280x1024x32 1  8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 5120k
293 (0x125) 0x0000000f G 1600x1200x8 1   8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 1875k
294 (0x126) 0x0000000f G 1600x1200x16 1  8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 3750k
295 (0x127) 0x0000000f G 320x240x8 1     8x8   0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 75k
296 (0x128) 0x0000000f G 400x300x8 1     8x8   0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 117k
297 (0x129) 0x0000000f G 512x384x8 1     8x8   0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 192k
298 (0x12a) 0x0000000f G 320x240x16 1    8x8   0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 150k
299 (0x12b) 0x0000000f G 400x300x16 1    8x8   0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 234k
300 (0x12c) 0x0000000f G 512x384x16 1    8x8   0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 384k
301 (0x12d) 0x0000000f G 320x200x8 1     8x8   0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 62k
305 (0x131) 0x0000000f G 640x400x16 1    8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 500k
306 (0x132) 0x0000000f G 1600x1200x32 1  8x16  0xa0000 64k 64k 0xe0000000 7500k
```
Early I use MODE_279 in rc.conf, now can't. Any ideas?


----------



## lme@ (Mar 5, 2010)

Have you tried a different mode?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 5, 2010)

```
FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE [B]#91[/B]
```

Really? You built 92 kernels from the same source tree?


----------



## val (Mar 5, 2010)

lme@ said:
			
		

> Have you tried a different mode?



yes, no success, work only low resolution modes like 2,3 ect.


----------



## val (Mar 5, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> ```
> FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE [B]#91[/B]
> ```
> 
> Really? You built 92 kernels from the same source tree?



yes, but this counter from freebsd 6.0 :e


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2010)

val said:
			
		

> yes, but this counter from freebsd 6.0 :e



Do a *make clean* every once in a while. Especially if you updated your source tree to a major version.


----------



## val (Mar 5, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Do a *make clean* every once in a while. Especially if you updated your source tree to a major version.


System rebuilt from scratch (with removing /usr/obj/*)

ps version file was simply saved.


----------



## val (Mar 11, 2010)

Bug report submitted.


----------

